# Poodle clip..looking for guidance



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I am attaching a picture that was in the Groomer to Groomer magazine in an article about Nash grooming school.

I would like to do something like this on my spoo boy and was looking for someone to give me an idea on what the actual length of the hair should be on the back, tuck up, rear, chest, neck and legs. (I realize they will be estimates and may differ from dog to dog depending on individual structure)

Also, on a poodle grooming scale, how difficult is a clip like this? Say rating 1-10?

Right now his coat is about 5+" everywhere except his rump which is about 3"


Thanks!


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally I think this look is harder to do than a good continental. Length wise I really think that's up to you. You could turn this into a lamb cut and have a shorter body with a long neck and legs etc. Post pic when you do it I'd love to see them!


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

There was a thread here a little awhile ago about the German clip :

I seem to recall Graco22 has also posted a few German clip (variant) pictures in the thread.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't looked at that thread for a while, I'll have to check it out tonight. Graco22 is awesome and has helped me out before!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Puppy, this pic is a lamb trim. It is a stylized one that you see in the competition ring, and I have done many a standard in them..I have lots of pics if you would like to see them...some good, some not so good. lol

The hair is actually ALOT shorter than you would think. I take the toplines down with a peach or dark blue Wahl snap on. I use a yellow on the ribs, sides of neck. I use a dark blue or a 4blade on the backs of the rear legs from pin bone to bend of leg..the bend of leg being your shortest point there, so you can get that angulation on the rear. I scissor over all that of course, and scissor in the chest, rear angles, legs, neck and topline. I'll see if I can resize some of my pics for you. Good gosh 5+ inches of hair is WAYYYYY more than you need! LOL 

Well, heres a couple..I can't seem to pull some others off my facebook page cause they are BMP files? I have lots more though, if you want to see them. 
I put one of me scissoring the sides of the neck, so you can see how short that really is there.

Hmm...seems you cant make these pics larger now that posted..argh..I will work on getting some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks like a puppy show clip, and it's not easy to do! Well, speaking for myself, of course. However, none of the professional groomers I've taken my Poodles to were able to do that clip the way it should be done. They always left the butt way too wide, and - well, just didn't get it right.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

You gal's are great! Graco, yes, I'd love to see more pics! I've left him long in hopes to put him into an HCC or soemthing more show-like, but everyone else in the house wants him short and I think this clip will make us all happy, a little style for me and still short.

I've got the metal snap on combs, is that what you are using when you you reference the colors of the combs? 

Thanks again!!!


----------

